# Should a manual transmission be making a noise like this?



## SnD (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey all, 

I have a 2008 Infiniti G37S Manual, which has a similar transmission to the Z ( if not identical?).

I have only 3500 miles on the car, and since I got it ( it was new, but was the test-drive car, so it had 400 miles on it), it has been making a very loud banging sound when let out the clutch on an upshift. It's now getting louder, and starting to happen when I let the clutch in. I'm also noticing excessive vibration in the shifter, and shifting into gear is now feeling sloppy & not smooth.

I have taken back to the dealer 3 times now, and they claim the noise is from the dual-mass flywheel, and there aren't any issues. I disagree, and I think it's a sign of some serious problems in the transmission. 

Here's a video that includes some short clips of the sound:

http://www.dyscrepency.com/videos/G37_Transmission_Noises_Low_Quality.wmv

The sound you're looking for first occurs at about 2.6 seconds.

Is this what the dual-mass flywheel sound is like? Anyone have any ideas on what it could be? Is this really the way it should sound all the time?

I have ANOTHER appointment to have them look at my car on Friday morning. The last time they had my car they had it for 2 weeks, and claimed all was perfect. I don't really know what to do, but I'm going to drive around with them and make them observe the noise over and over, but I have a feeling they'll just tell me it's normal.


----------



## BLK_350z (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey,

I have the same problem with my 2007 350Z, which have 6700 miles on it. One of my friends drove the car and told me that the sound is from the flywheel, I agree with him but in the same time I think that there is something else not working properly.

I would be very appreciated if any one can help

Thanks


----------



## SnD (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I've put the same question on many forums, and the consensus is that if that noise happens frequently, then it's a problem. I have 3700 miles on my car, but this has been happening since I got it.

I took my car in to Infiniti this morning. I had the service manager drive with me, and he claimed that it's my shifting that's causing the problem. First he said it was because I wasn't letting off the gas before pusing the clutch pedal in. Then I showed that it did it with foot off the clutch. Then he claimed it was just the timing of pushing the pedal. Then I showed him that it does it decelerating, and there's no 'timing' involved in that. He didn't say much after that, and they're going to take a look at it.

I'll let you know how it goes. If yours makes the same noise frequently, just take it back to the dealer and just be firm in that it's an issue that needs to be looked at. A noise like that is just not acceptable.


----------



## BLK_350z (Mar 21, 2008)

You're right man I can't stand that sound any more, I already scheduled an appointment for my car. I wish luck to man with you appointment and I hope that sound will never come again "for both of us".

Let me know what is the real problem when you get back from the dealership.

Thanks


----------



## monster350z (Dec 24, 2007)

hey i guys i might be ableto shed some light on this i have a 2007 350z and mine turned out to be the clutch slave cylinder assy, the finally fixed it after going through 2 clutches and them doubting me dont back down they always do that crap tell you nothing is wrong but when in real you know your car and wats wrong with it... good luck


----------



## BLK_350z (Mar 21, 2008)

yeah thats what they told me 2 .. i'm taking my car to them next Wednesday to do the recall about clutch slave cylinder.

I hope after that everything will be good

Thanks


----------



## SnD (Mar 19, 2008)

Does the clutch slave cylinder have anything to do with the noise I have shown in the video?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SnD said:


> Does the clutch slave cylinder have anything to do with the noise I have shown in the video?


I doubt the SC has anything to do with your noise. It's a hydraulic unit and nothing mechanical about it. I guess if the 2 bolts holding the SC is loose that could cause the noise. 

Good luck with the noise finding.


----------



## GT350 (Apr 9, 2008)

I had to create an account just for this  

When coming home about a week after I'd had the recall done on my 07 350GT, I heard something very similar to what i hear in this sound clip, so by the time I'd gone into my drive way (luckily about 100 yards away) it was sounding like it was breaking teeth off gears... (In or out on the clutch, moving or not moving, neutral or in gear same noise).

I called the dealership, they wanted me to drive it in. I told them there was no way it was getting driven in, so a towing company came out and picked it up...

Well it was just returned to me yesterday with a replaced flywheel, when probed for specifics it was, "something was rubbing on the flywheel"... Looks like the parts replaced were the flywheel and a bushing...

I was discouraged because it was roughly one week since I had the recall done for the slave cylinder. And I thought it was faulty recall work done, since the dealership I am dealing with hasn't been very competent in the quality of work they've done so far.

Whatever your issue ends up being, I sincerely hope your problem is solved sooner than later!


----------

